
Weekly Vim Focus - phreeza
http://phonons.wordpress.com/2012/02/09/weekly-vim-focus/
======
drats
For those wishing to ingrain Vim keys into their muscle memory, and improve
their browsing experience, I recommend the Vimium[1] extension to Chrome.
Additionally, Firefox has Vimperator[2] and Opera has VimOperate[3] (not as
many features on the latter unfortunately).

[1][https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dbepggeogbaibhgnhh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb)
[2][https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/vimperator/?s...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/vimperator/?src=search)
[3][https://addons.opera.com/en/addons/extensions/details/vimope...](https://addons.opera.com/en/addons/extensions/details/vimoperate/0.3.2/?display=en)

~~~
sbochins
pentadactyl is the best vim keybinding plugin for firefox now. It used to be
vimperator though. Check it out <http://dactyl.sourceforge.net/pentadactyl/>

~~~
andylei
whats better about pentadactyl

~~~
tmhedberg
From the Pentadactyl home page:

"Pentadactyl was once called Vimperator, initially written by Martin
Stubenschrott, then developed and maintained by Doug Kearns, Kris Maglione,
and several other invaluable contributors. Doug and Kris, the primary
Vimperator developers for several years, have left the Vimperator project and
now develop and maintain Pentadactyl in its stead."

So it's essentially the successor to Vimperator, or at least a well-maintained
fork by the original authors.

------
yabai
When starting with Vim I completely changed all of the software that I
interact with. That means: mutt for email, vimperator, vimprobable or vim
plugin for chrome, mocp with vim keybindings, newsbeuter and dwm with simple
keybindings.

After getting comfortable with this setup, I find it is now a pain to drop
down to use the arrow keys. This type of setup really helped me 'convert' to a
vi way of thinking. I am still learning, but am liking the minimal setup.

------
weaksauce
Doesn't take a long time after you remap the arrow keys to be broken of that
habit. I love not having to move my hands for the small navigation things now.
Highly suggested.

~~~
jacobr
Isn't that annoying in insert mode?

~~~
weaksauce
You shouldn't be navigating in insert mode. If you mess up a word it's easier
to ctrl-w to delete the last word and retype it.

~~~
moe
Just as a datapoint: I've been using vim for >12 years and I still use the
arrow keys. Don't sweat the dogmas too much, try out what works best for you
and stick with it.

~~~
weaksauce
I don't want to come across as a dick, but as another data point my boss has
typed on keyboards for longer than I have been using computers and he still
types with two fingers. Just because he is not crippling himself too much
doesn't mean that he is getting anywhere near the same utility out of it that
a touch typist would.

~~~
moe
There's little correlation between finger count and utility.

I use only 4-5 fingers most of the time and go faster than most touch typists.

------
TheStanman
Learning how to use "t" was a game-changer for me. Before that, I used "f",
which cost me a fair bit of time when deleting things since the extra
character was deleted. (c/d)t<space> is a great sequence that I use a lot.

I suggest VimGolf as a way to learn new commands, especially how to use them
efficiently. It was how I learned to use "w" and "b", as well as macros.

------
un1xl0ser
I didn't use the hjkl keys until two things happened, about the same time. The
first was getting a job as an SA, where on older (and less GNU) operating
systems would NOT support the key mappings.

The second was once my job was automated, I got to play a bit of nethack. A
text based game that uses that style of navigation did help a bit.

------
ww520
One thing that bothers me and I couldn't find an answer for vi/vim is how do
you undo one character at a time? Command u always undo all the text typed
since the last insert. Something like ctrl-Z would be great.

~~~
trengof
You can modify undo to chunk based on words with the following:

:inoremap <Space> <Space><C-g>u

------
g3orge
<C-R> to paste in insert mode?? That doesn't work for me.

~~~
phreeza
followed by the register you want to paste. " is the default register you get
when usually pasting.

~~~
g3orge
oh. Thanks.

------
wseymour
Upvote for teaching me about <C-R> to paste in insert mode.

------
ichinaski
For a long time user, usage of up/down/left/right should be punished!

~~~
phreeza
I bow my head in shame and promise to mend my ways.

